# Grimvisions 2007



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

You can see pictures here. 
Halloween 2007

More will be posted over the coming weeks as I receive them from various sources.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

simply amazing!!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

You are a true artist. Very nice work on all of it.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic Krough! I love your assortment of kreeps. Original....very original.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

It is about time old man. I have waiting for these pictures. LOL


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Truly awesome krough. You have a unique style all your own. Well done.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Simply Outstanding krough.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Tons O Fun


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is a truly wicked layout krough. And I just love Dolly, she's perfect no matter where she's set up.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

man, the kid on the trike creeps me out. Looked great... interesting photography (or filters?)


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Its was a great night.

NickG
That is a fish eye lens, everything else is just the lighting we used.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Excellent job, I am blown away by your talent and that of others here!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

So original, wow. The look of all your props just screams your individual style. I can't wait to see what you have coming...


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

love the individual style! You know if it's Grimvisions


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Fantastic props. Love the look!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Another great display by a true artist. Big props to you! Great as usual.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking great as always!


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Great work as always Krough... your work keeps getting better and better. great job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

If Tim Burton had a yard haunt, this is what he would have wanted it to look like. Bravo!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Krough simply put you the man!


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> If Tim Burton had a yard haunt, this is what he would have wanted it to look like. Bravo!


Yes!!!! I was actually thinking the same thing. Good observation HalloweenZombie. I can almost hear a Burton-esc soundtrack in my head looking at the stuff.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I know your own nightmare is well "my own nightmare" but my nightmare is "dolly" it creeps me out everytime I look at it. Great display as always.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

What a delightfully twisted display!!! I hope everyone had a lot of fun with it!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Superior props, great lighting, and excellent photography. You do it all.

I won't mention anything at all about you being famous. 

Read over these posts again. You will see the word 'artist' over and over. That totally describes you, krough. I am and will always be a big fan.


----------

